# Heat coming from vents/dash even when on re-circ and temp all the way to blue



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

In my Subaru, all I have to do is turn it to recirculating to prevent air from coming through. In the Cruze, there's no breeze per se, but definitely heat coming in when it's hot out. I hate to put on the AC just to counteract this. Is it just that the firewall is not well insulated by design? Anyone else experience this? Thanks!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It gets really hot inside the dash and the air ducts aren't very well insulated.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

If I understand you correctly you cool the car with the AC and then turn on recirculate with the AC off to keep the inside of the car cool? Recirculate just keeps recycling the cabin air so if its hot it will keep getting hotter. SIDE NOTE: recirculate automatically is used on the coldest dial setting, one click up will allow in outside air. I also believe there is a % of outside air even on recirculate to avoid CO poisoning. 

I'm guessing if you are using the AC like above the difference might be the cruze 1.4T engine runs 225-230degrees normally, about 40 degrees hotter than a typical engine. even with a ton of insulation there is bound to be more heat in the cab. 

I use the outside vent allot and the temp of air I get is always much hotter than ambient temps, not until its below 60degrees outside is the vent air comfortable/cool. at 70-75degrees outside I have to open a window the vent air is not cool enough(other cars I just used the vent at these temps).


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Gonna be 90+ & humid tomorrow, will just use AC all the time when its that miserable. If I have to drive will be using remote start and have AC, recirculate and max fan set. No reason to be uncomfortable. Yes my MPG will be lower idling like that but I bet most of you have window AC or central air at home pumping away all day while your not there. I'll spend the extra $3-9 a month to always have a cool car(using remote start). 

I saw a huge drop in MPG last summer when using the AC, but mostly with city driving and 87 or 89 octane gas. I run premium all the time now and only loose 2-4mpg, on the highway at 60-70mph Its less than 2mpg.


----------



## jdubb11 (Mar 14, 2012)

i have the same "issue" as im sure most or all of us do. it can be a nice and comfortable outside but the air comming out of the vents is warm, even with one click warmer then the coldest setting(no recirculate)


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

jdubb11 said:


> i have the same "issue" as im sure most or all of us do. it can be a nice and comfortable outside but the air comming out of the vents is warm, even with one click warmer then the coldest setting(no recirculate)



it seems to need to be below 60 degree out to get 70-75degree air. Hopefully this is something that can be improved with the next generation cruze. I actually dislike driving with my windows down, one instant bee sting to the neck will do that for ya.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

OK so folks know what I'm talking about. What's causing it? Poorly insulated air ducts can't be the problem, because most of the heat is coming from below the ducts onto my knees. (Should be nice in the winter, right?! My Honda Fit was drafty down there.)


----------



## nodule (Apr 26, 2013)

So, generally speaking,is the Cruze just known for having a weaker than average A/C system for the compact class?? I ask this because when I did a test drive on the 2014 Forte EX on a sunny 90+ degree day, the A/C was ICE cold after just 5 minutes or so.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

nodule said:


> So, generally speaking,is the Cruze just known for having a weaker than average A/C system for the compact class?? I ask this because when I did a test drive on the 2014 Forte EX on a sunny 90+ degree day, the A/C was ICE cold after just 5 minutes or so.


My AC freezes me out of the car. If parked in the sun it takes much longer to cool off. 

My complaint is when using the vents/outside air with no AC the air temp is much hotter than outside air temps. Its not until its below 60 degrees outside I seem to get air below 70degrees out the vents. Never measured with a thermometer that's just based on my comfort level. I usually have to crack the windows to be comfortable on days that I would normally just use the vent.


----------



## gold5 (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes, that's the problem exactly. (And that's what thisbthreadbis all about.) Any creative fixes?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I run my A/C with the blower on low in this case. There's so little air motion that the air comes out at as comfortable temperature.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

obermd said:


> I run my A/C with the blower on low in this case. There's so little air motion that the air comes out at as comfortable temperature.


This is what I do also, however since the outside temp is already cool(65-75degrees) I only run the AC for about 5 minutes to cool the ducts, can usually drive with just the vent for an additional 10-15minutes before I start to notice its hot again. Much easier(and no MPG loss) to just open the window. 

Really hope the next generation cruze finds a way to have much better fresh air flow, I would expect temps to not increase by 10+ degrees from ambient when running the vent from outside.


----------



## Farmboy (Apr 21, 2013)

Coolant is running through the heater core even while the heat is off and just the vents are on. This is what is causing your vent air be be a lot warmer than the outside air.


----------

